

Just launched BeCouply Dates: we send couples on an epic date every month - _pius
http://www.becouplydates.com

======
manuscreationis
Sounds very interesting, but what kind of system do you have in place for
configuration of the date activities?

For example, if a couple prefers to have dates with just themselves, vs
couples who want exclusively group style dates? Or a couple that has some kind
of physical disability and thus wouldn't be able to complete a "surprise" date
that included, say, skydiving?

Cool idea, however. Best of luck with it!

~~~
_pius
Thanks for the feedback! Initially, any configuration that needs to happen
will be via concierge, as we want to have the best customer service (and
highest resolution feedback) as possible.

------
_pius
First city we've launched in is San Francisco. I've set aside a promo code for
fellow HN'ers: HACKERNEWS

